# Gear Up-here It Comes!!



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Well after 10 weeks of no snow many of us are so excited we can hardly contain the excitment anymore.I hope all of you drive safe over the next 48 hours or so and bring your trucks and equipment back in one piece.For me,it's been great chatting with all of you young and old but now its time to GET TO WORK!! It's 3:45 pm temp here is 24 degrees and starting to snow very lightly.

Glenn.
Poconos,Pa.


----------



## GBRONNE (Nov 14, 2006)

Please Be Sure To Send Some Coastal Nj I Have A 7 Acre Job With A One Inch Trigger And Have Not Yet Dropped The Blade!!!!


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Same here except we've had to salt so much in the last few weeks that nothing is laying on the blacktop!! I wish this storm would slide a little further east before it turns north!! I don't want to steal any snow from you New Englander's- just borrow some  payup


----------



## GBRONNE (Nov 14, 2006)

Can We All Get Our Insurance Back??


----------

